# This is weird (I think I've lost it (my mind))....



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

Am I the only one, that sometimes get the Modeling and Group Builds all on the same page, above each other, the whole jolly lot, after reading some threads for example 'Resent Purchases' and then go back...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2010)

aaaaaahhhh....nope, not me.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2010)

_(Note to Terry...)_ "Its working!! That magic dust you sent to Jan is really working!!!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2010)

This time it isn't the Guinness, because I haven't drank any.....no, wait.....I did, it was in my Blackbeards! D*mmit!   I took a pic, post tomorrow/today, gonna fetch some Z's me think....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

I see what you are saying. If I just click on the Modeling Section on the home page I'll get the same view.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

There is no problem here with the section ( two different sub-sections ). Is still the same there Jan?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got it. In fact when you click at the Modelling section being in the Modeling and Group Builds sub-sections this happens.
OK. Horse will be informed....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Still happens occasionally...nothing too serious, was just wondering what it was.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep..


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes there is an issue with the layout due to some template changes. I am working to fix it. The content is still there and safe, but the layout is slightly messed up when clicking on modeling section.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nae stress mate, was just wondering...  If things are a bit messed up doesn't matter as most of here are a bit, well......you know!   









Hey! I heard that!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea speak fer yersel laddie! They nowt messed up wi me, ye ken -- er....hang on .... ah! Just back from t'pub, and met a new Judy. Hmm. Och, dinna bother, Ize as messed up as the wee Swettish chappie!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

naebedy iz az mechesed ip asch thee schon! Git yer fect straihahight! *thump*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I need another beer or 5 to understand you guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2010)

stisch nothink frong wisch me ritink! geschself a dickschonaryryleschxicon..! *hick*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see I'm gonna hafta start drinking just to keep up.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh boy...my liver. 

Jan - 'Repeat please'


----------



## jamierd (Nov 15, 2010)

gonnae hae tae teach these fowks hoo tae speak oor lingo Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Aye!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Wheyeye, they cannit tark propperatahal man!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2010)

Mów po ludzku...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't get the auld colonies involved noo..!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, it's sad when I understand Wurger's native tongue more then yous'es guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Think I've lost it....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2010)

Damn, there it goes again, translater working on autopilot....... say what?


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 15, 2010)

?  ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you found it yet Jan ?!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2010)

The real question is, did he ever really have it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nah....have you?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2010)

Reality is for people with no imagination.

Just sit back and enjoy the music and colors, would you like a tater tot?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2010)

Why,........yes, I would. Thank you.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

umm hmm, I like them French tater tots, umm hmmm


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

LMAO!

NICE!


----------

